# الى كل الاخوة المصنعيين للمنظفات



## mohammadelrayees (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
نحن في مصر تواجهنا مشكلة عويصة وهي ارتفاع سعر السلفونيك من وقت لاخر وكل تاجر يبرر الارتفاع الى المصنع وان تحدثت مع المصنع برر الزيادة الى سعر لالكايل الذي يرتفع بجنون ومعظم اصحاب المصانع اصبحوا الان من المليونيرات 
انا اعمل في مجال تصنيع الصابون السائل من عشرة سنوات واذكر ان دمجانة السلفونيك الكبريتي كانت ب 170جنية والان اصبح سعرها 580وقابل للزيادة وسمعت من احد اصحاب المصانع انها ستصل الى 750جنية مع نهاية 2009
المهم كتر طلبنا للسلفونيك سبب رئسي للزيادة الجنونية 
انا اناشد السادة الكميائيين في ايجاد بديل للسلفونيك في التصنيع وكذلك الفنيين وانا عن نفسي بدات افكر واعمل بعض التجارب للتخلص من السلفونيك حتى ولو بنسبة كبيرة 
لا اقول التخلص النهائي فانا لم اصل لة بعد ولكن كل هذا تحت التجارب 
الرجاء من كل الكيميائيين الذين لهم صلة بموضعنا هذا المبادرة بافكارهم والفنيين كذلك 
والموصلة في طرح الافكار الجديدة حتى نتخلص من السلفونيك نهائيا ونحارب طمع التجار الذين لايرحموا 
احث نفسي واحثكم على الاجتهاد في ذلك وساواليكم بالنتائج بعد تجربتها انشا ء اللة تعالى


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورا يا اخى وانا معاك فى مجال المنظفات وبجرى بعض المحاولات لتقليل نسبه السلفونيك ووصلت لغايه نسبه 8 كيلو سلفونيك بدل 16 كيلو وببحث لتقليل النسبه والكميه 8 كيلو مضافه مع كيلو تكسابون وتايلورز وملح طعام فى برميل سعته 120كيلو وعلى اتصال على طول من خلال الملتقى ليعم الخير على الجميع


----------



## عثمان الراوي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز

ان تقليل نسبة السلفونك ينتج صابون سائل ردئ النوعيه

اما مسالة البديل فهذا كلام غير عملي. الان ومستقبلا لا يوجد ارخص من السلفونك ويجب ان تكيف امرك مع هذا الموضوع. وفي كل الاحوال ان زيادة سعر السلفونك متماشي مع زيادة اسعار كل المواد الاوليه والاستهلاكيه.. اي لا مجال هنا للاختراعات التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع


----------



## mohammadelrayees (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*العضو رميدا طريقتك هذة كويسة بس لازم تستخدم فيها انتي بكتريا او مادة حافظة لان التايلوز او النيتروسول 
بينشط البكتريا المسببة للتعفن طبعا وخصوصا في الصيف ونسبة المادة الحافظة تقريبا 1/5في 100يعني البرميل بياخذ 250جرام تقريبا 
وممكن تقلل نسبة السلفونيك اكتر بس هنضر نعوضها بمنظف انيوني مثل التكسابون 
انا وصلت لطريقة ممكن تكون اعلى في التكلفة من طريقتك بس الجودة تمام وهي
5كيلو سلفونيك ويخلط معها 5كيلو تكسابون في برميل فاضي من المية 
ونقلب العجينة كويس الى ان تصبح مثل الكريمة 
بعدها نضيف المية ولاحظ ان خرطوم المية لازم يكون في اخر البرميل من تحت حتى لايعمل رغوة 
بعدها نقلب المزيج كويس ونضيف 1/2كمية الصودا اللازمة للتعادل ونترك البرميل 5ساعات ليخمر
نوزن 150جرام نيتروسول وندوبه في الماء جيدا ونضعة على البرميل ونقلب البرميل جيد 
نضيف بعدها 1/4كيلو ستريك اسيد (ملح ليمون ) ونقلب جيدا 
ونكمل التعادل زي محنا عارفين 
بعد التعادل نزود اللزوجة بستخدام كلوريد الصوديوم الملح طبعا لغاية ما نصل لحد اللزوجة المطلوب 
وبعد ها نضع المادة الحافظة 
لاحظ اني لما ذكرت الموضوع دا ان اهم نقطة عندنا هي تقليل السلفونيك وموضعنا دا كله مركز على 
تقليل السلفونيك والاخ عثمان مش مقتنع بالموضوع ممكن يكون صاحب مصنع سلفونيك
موضوعي دا بركز على مقاطعة السلفونيك بس مش مقاطعة مباشر تقليل الكميات والاستهلاك 
وبالتالي الى كان بيستخدم دمجانة في الشهر هيستخدم 1/2 دمجانة مثلا وممكن اقل 
انا واحد كنت شغال بتركيز 14كيلو والان 5 كيلو يعني النسبة نزلت لاكثر من 50%
لوعملنا كدة اصحاب المصانع المفترين هيتعلمو الادب والمصنع الي كان يبع طن في اليوم هيبع اقل من النصف
وما اريد الا الاصلاح مااستطعت وما توفيقي الا من عند اللة*


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الله معكم و يوفقكم ان شاء الله


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هو ده تشجيع الصناعة بمصر
طيب الصغيرين ف السوق هيعملوا ايه لجنون اسعار الخامات تقريبا كلها او المطلوبة بكثرة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ياجماعة اللي تناسبة الطريقة اللي طرحتها عليكم من حيث سعر الكيلو اللي شغال بية
يبدا يشتغل بيها وانشاء اللة هتجعب المستهلك 
الطريقة دي هي نتائج بحث سنتين لغاية ما وصلت الى افضل النسب
واللة الموفق


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم طريقه ياخى جميل ومما لاشك فيه انها تننج طريقه لفيرى حسنه وانا استشيرك فى نسبه تانيه وهى 5كيلو سلفونيك مع 2 كيلو تكسابون وضع 200جرام خل طعام عالى التركيز لزياده نسبه الحمض فى الصابون مع عمل لمعه فى الاوانى ثم وضع سيمسول هو ماده سائله تشبه الجلسرين وتعمل كمساعد انتشار ونسبته حوالى 150جرام فى البرميل ثم وضع انتى سول مع ملح الطعام والمعادله بالصودا وبقو ل ده محاوله وممكن النزول تانى فى نسبه السلفونيك واضافه مواد اخرى تقوم بنفس الغرض ومن راى ان معظم الناس تحكم على البريل السائل من ناحيه القوام والرغوه العاليه ولو حقنا هذ ان الشرطان فى البريل بعيد عن السلفونيك لتمكنا من خفض نسبه السلفونيك مع اللقاء والمزيد من التجارب وشكرا


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مع ان عملى بعيد عن الصابون السائل ويختص بعمل الشاور والشاميو لكن استفدت من قرائتكم وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله وبصراحه جهد مشكور منكم واتمنى التواصل للمزيد من المعرفه والاستفادهوالى لقاء مع مزيد من المعرفه وبجد احب روح التعاون اللى لقيها فيكم وشكرا جدا جدا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ألاخ ألكريم بالنسبة لاضافة ألخل ألمركز فلا داعي لذلك لاننا أستخدمنا ألسيتريك أسيد وهو له نفس تأثير ألخل بل أقوى بكثير


----------



## tetork (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
انا كنت عايز اخد رايكم فى شيى انا من زمان وانا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال المنظفات بس ما كنشى فى فرسة ممكن حد يساعدنى فى عمل ذللك
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك ياخى واسال ان اى شئ فى مجال المنظفات ونساعدك ان شاء الله ولا نبخل عليك


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لى استفسار عن ماده تضاف ا لى الصابون اسمها Pp4 وهى ماده سائله تشبه الجلسرين ولها فائده انها تزود لزوجه الصابون وتزود الرغوة السوال لو حد عنده معلومات كا فيه عن هذه الماده ارجوا الكتابه عنها وعن الكميه المناسبه لوضعها على 120ك لتر لتصنيع الفيرى ولى استفسار اخر اسال عن ماده تضاف على الفيرى لاعطاء لمعه فى الاوانى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ راميدا بالنسبة للمادة التي ذكرت pp4انا لااعلم عنها شيئ ولكن هناك مواد رافعة للزوجة مثل التي ذكرت قيل ذلك كالنيتروسول و التايلوز والنسبة الصحيحة هي 150جم للبرميل ال 120 ووضعها الامثل يكون بعد التخمير تذاب الكمية في 2لتر ماء ثم تقلب جيدا وتضاف للصابون ويقلب الصابون جيدا ونكمل التعادل وبالنسبة للمادة التي تعطي لمعة للاواني هي حمض السيتريك التي هي ملح الليمون ولقد ذكرت نسبتها سابقا


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اله خيرا على الرد واحاول ابشرك بان السلفونيك سوف يرخص تانى ان شاء الله لانه بدء انتاج شركه العامريه وهو المصنع التانى لصناعه الكيل مع مصنع البتروكيميات اللى كان الضغط عليه لوحده وارجو انه يكون خيرا باذن الله


----------



## أمير الاسلام (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا جماعة على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخوه الأعزاء قرأت كل ماكتبتموه في محاولة تقليل نسبة السلفونيك أو أي بديل ، فأنا أعمل في نفس المجال في دول الخليج العربي ، ولدي خبرة كبيرة في نفي المجال ولكن يجب أن تعلم بأنه لا يوجد بديل للسلفونيك أو التكسابون ، وسعرها مبرر لزيادة أسعار البترول الذي وصل من (40) دولار إلى (170) دولار ، ولكن بدأ الآن ينزل السعر إلى (63) دولار ، فإدعو معي الله أن يصلح الأحوال وينزل سعر البترول وتنزل أسعار كل الكيماوريات فأسعار السلفونك عندكم في مصر أرخص بكثير من الخليج ، ووصلني سعر من الصين خطير جدا وفي المرة القادمة سأكتب لكم عنوان الشركة الصينية ، وممكن مجموعة تشترك مع بعضها وتستورد الكميات التي تكفيكم مدة كبيرة ، وع تحياتي والتوفيق من الله .


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخوه الأعزاء قرأت كل ماكتبتموه في محاولة تقليل نسبة السلفونيك أو أي بديل ، فأنا أعمل في نفس المجال في دول الخليج العربي ، ولدي خبرة كبيرة في نفي المجال ولكن يجب أن تعلم بأنه لا يوجد بديل للسلفونيك أو التكسابون ، وسعرها مبرر لزيادة أسعار البترول الذي وصل من (40) دولار إلى (170) دولار ، ولكن بدأ الآن ينزل السعر إلى (63) دولار ، فإدعو معي الله أن يصلح الأحوال وينزل سعر البترول وتنزل أسعار كل الكيماوريات فأسعار السلفونك عندكم في مصر أرخص بكثير من الخليج ، ووصلني سعر من الصين خطير جدا وفي المرة القادمة سأكتب لكم عنوان الشركة الصينية ، وممكن مجموعة تشترك مع بعضها وتستورد الكميات التي تكفيكم مدة كبيرة ، وع تحياتي والتوفيق من الله .


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

انا معك ياخى ومنتظر عنوان الشركه الصينيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم هل يوجد ماده اخرى غير اليوريا لعلاج تعكير الصابون السائل لانه اصبح سعر اليوريا غالى ومكلف لو يوجد بديل ارجو التكرم بالرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بص يا با شا اليوريا مادة اساسية لترويق الصابون ومعترف بها عالميا وتعد الافضل لانها الارخص ويمكن اضافة التراي ايثانول امين بنسة 500جرام مثلا وتقريبا اليوريا ارخص بكثير من هذا


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الرد السريع يا اخى ايه اخبارك يا استاذ واخبار تجاربك وهل عند ك معلومات لبعض تركيبات مثل الديتول ومنظف البوتاجاز ومزيلات البقع معلش انا طماع فى علمك لان بشتغل فى مجال المنظفات اكثر من 10 سنين وبحب التطوير فى المجال وبحب مجال التركيبات


----------



## سعيد فراج (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد تجارب كثيره فى صناعه الصابون توصلت الى الاتى لصناعه الطن من الصابون عالى الجوده
60 كيلو سلفونك
10.5 كيلو صودا
20 كيلو تكسابون
2 كيلو تيلوز
10 كيلو ملح
1.5 كيلو ريحه
1 كيلو فورمالين
350 جم تراى ايثانول
100 جم لون
بهذه التركيبه تحصل على منتج زى الفيبا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بشرى لكل من يبحث عن تكسابون ممتاز الجودة وصناعة المانية 100% ثمن البرميل الفين جنية ووزنه 160كيلو


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*حبوب جلانس*

اخواتى انا بستورد منتج من ألمانيا عبارة عن حبوب بتدوب فى الماء و بتستعمل مثل جلانس الحبة الواحدة بتدوب فى اربعة لت يعنى بتعما 4 لتر مسحوق تنظيف و محتاج حد عندة خبرة فى التسويق و لو عندة بردة خبرة بالتراخيص و المطلوب اذا انا حبيت اعبى المنتج دة ارجوا الافادة وللتواصل 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## بنت لبنان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني بالله ارجو سماعدتي في كيفية عمل منظفات الاواني لانني ببدء عمل منظفات في منزلي ارجو مساعدتي مساعدتي حيث انني بدات في مشروعي جديد


----------



## سبيل الخير (18 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعه استحلافكم بالله ان يمد احد منكم يدة لى انا شاب عندى 28 سنه ولم انجح فى مشروع فى حياتى ولكن بعد قراتى لهذة المواضيع استعنت بالله كى افعل شىء فى حياتى وان اتاجر فى السلفوينك اسيد ولكن ذهبت الى احد اصحاب محلات المنظفات والكل اخافنى من هذة التجارة لان ممكن انا يكون السلفونك فيه فوصل ولا احد يقدر ان يحكم عليه بالعين المجردة فهل من اهل الخبرة وبضمير لانى فعلا هذة اخر اموال معى هل احد يرشدنى عن اجود انوع المصانع التى تنتج السلفونك داخ مصر وما هى الاسعار ولكم جزيل الشكر والله هو الموفق اخيكم فى الله احمد


----------



## سبيل الخير (18 فبراير 2009)

يا اخواتى فى الله انا اسمى احمد ابلغ من العمر 28 عام وعندم اقيم مشروع لا ينجح فبعد ان قرات فى هذا المنتدى تشجعت ان احاول مرة اخرى ولكن فى مجال تجارة السلفونيك اسيد ولكن عندم كنت اذهب الى محلات المنظفات واتحدث مع اصحابها اخافونى من مادة السلفونيك لان فيها غش كثير ولا استطيع انا اعرف جودتها الا بعد ان اقوم بتجربه فى الصابون السائل فهل من اخ يرشدنى عن اجود انواع المصانع لانتاج هذة المادة ولكم جيلا الشكر


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا معكم ضيد السلفوينك اسيد


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ثمين جمدية السلفوينك اسيد 450 ج


----------



## رناحميد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز " مشكور وممنون " وبما انكم تعملون في مجال المنظفات " اتمنى مساعدتي في معرفة سعر الطن من زيولايت المنظفات لحاجتي الماسة اليه قي حساب الجدوى الأقتصادية كبديل عن stpp " ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (12 سبتمبر 2009)

انظر الى الرابط ادناة 
رابط مخالف


----------



## alshamiri (14 أبريل 2010)

سافتح معمل انتاج للمطهرات الطبية مثل صبغة ايودين وجنشيان فوليت وهيدروجين بيروكسايد واسبرت طبي وجراحي صبغة جيمسا بالاضافة الي المنضفات ممكن من الاخوة المهندسين يجودو عليا باي معلومات حول هذه المنتجات وجزاهم الله الف خير


----------



## medo_nice (8 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي اقتراح ايه رايكم بما اننا بأه فيه بينه عشرة ومودة وصداقة في هذا المنتدي وتبادل للمعلومات وبنساعد بعض لو نعمل فكرة مشتركة تقربنا اكتر من بعض ونستغل التعاون المثمر بنا في ان نكون فرق عمل مكونة من مجموعات من الاشخاص وليكون كل مجموعة من 3 افراد وتكون متجانسة من حيث الخبرة بسوق المنظفات وطرق تصنيعها والتسويق والعلاقات العامة ويكون كل فرد من الثالثة من بلد غير الثاني ويحطوا استراتيجية وخطة عمل بالتنسيق بينهم ويكونوا شبكة وكلاء لتجارة المنظفات ونتبادل المنتجات والخامات حسب اسعار كل بلد من حيث الارخص والاجود 
اعتقد يا اخواني واصدقاء في هذا المنتدي لو وحدنا جهودنا والقلب علي القلب هنعمل شركة واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ومصنع واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ونكبر كلنا ونستفيد وكل واحد في بلده هيساعد شباب كتير لانه هيشغلهم معاه وكل ما يكبر واحد منا هيكبر الثاني والمجموعة تنجح 
في وجهة نظري هو ده التعاون بمعناه المثمر والمربح وكمان هيحصل توحد بين الشباب العرب ويبقي علي الاقل نجحنا في اننا نتوحد مرة ولو في مجال المنظفات علي الاقل 
ياريت نعمل تصويت علي الموضوع ومستني ردودك وتصويتكم علي الموضوع


----------



## samirco (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اما بعد وانا امر فى الموقع قرات تراى ايثانول امايد المادة دى مسرطنة ارجو عدم التعامل معها باى شكل من الاشكال ربنا يكفينا الشر


----------



## كيمو2000 (3 أغسطس 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## mohammadelrayees (4 أغسطس 2010)

*بمناسبة موسم رمضان و الطلب على المنظفات حبيت اطرح لكم تركيبة بريل عالية الجودة جدا والثبات
المكونات لتحضير برميل 125 كيلو
9 كيلو سلفونيك اسيد 
6 كيلو تكسابون 
1.5 كيلو كمبرلان
1/4 كيلو اديتا وفائدتها انها بتزيل عسر الماء وبتمنع الترسيب
200 جرام تايلوز
700 جرام جلسرين 
1 كيلو يوريا 
صودا للتعادل تقريبا 1.750 كجم
250جم فورماليين
250 جم رائحة 
كلوريد صوديوم للزوجة واذابة التكسابون
لون حسب ماتريد واذا اردت لون البريل يكون 2 ملعقة طعام لون ازرق وربع ملعقة لون اخضر
عند حساب التكلفة الاجمالية لا تتعدى ال 185 يعني الكيلو 1.5 تقريبا والبيع حسب ما تريد
الطريقة
يتم اذابة التكسابون في 350 جرام ملح ويهرس جيدا ويضاف قليل من الماء ثم يقلب حتى يتماسك و يترك جانبا وكمية الماء لا تتعدى لتر
يعبا 2/3 برميل بالماء ثم نضيف الاديتا ونقلب جيدا 
يحل التايلوز في 3لترماء ويقلب جيدا ويضاف على البرميل 
نضيف 2/3 كمية الصودا الى الماء ونقلب جيدا 
يضاف السلفونيك مع التقليب المستمر
يترك المزيج قرابة ال4 ساعات ليبرد 
يضاف بعدها ال كمبرلان ( kd) بعد حلة في 4 لترماء ويقلب المزيج جيدا 
يضاف بعدها التكسابون ويقلب سيصبح المزيج رائق بعد اضافته
نكمل عملية التعادل
تضاف اليوريا وتقلب ثم يضاف الجلسرين و المادة الحافظة والرائحة واللون ويضاف الملح للزوجة حسب ماتريد
يستخدم البرميل بعدمايبرد تمام 
المنتج عالي الجودة من حيث الرغوة والنعومة على الايدي والثبات من حيث عدم الترسيب والفصل و التعكير
ارجو الافادة للجميع ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليقل خير او ليصمت

*


----------



## the_radiation (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد الريس
و عندي استفسار عن
دور الكمبرلان فى التركيبة
اليوريا المذكورة تقصد البدرة المعروفة ام غيرها 
و كذا مادة الاديتا هل عدم اضافتها تؤثر على التركيبة و كذلك هل هي متوفرة فى اماكن بيع الكيماويات مثل شارع الجيش فى القاهرة
و شكرا


----------



## the_radiation (8 أغسطس 2010)

فى انتظار رد الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس


----------



## mohammadelrayees (9 أغسطس 2010)

اسف عن التاخير للانشغال
الاديتا تعمل على ازالة عسر الماء 
اليوريا تعمل على ازالة الشوائب ومنع التغبش وازالة التخريز الذي يسببة التيلوز
الكمبرلان منظف غير انيوني ومعزز رغوة 
وجميع الموادمتوفرة في شارع الجيش وسعر الاديتا 25 جنية للكيلو وال كمبرلان 15 جنية


----------



## the_radiation (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة اخي محمد الريس
و كل عام و انت و كل المسلمين بخير و عز 
ووفقنا الله و اياكم لصيام رمضان و قيامة و حسن عبادة الله فيه


سؤال اخير و آسف علي كثرة الاسئلة فمن خبرة اخواننا نستفيد
هل يستخدم الكمبرلان ايضا كمثخن قوام يثقل قوام السائل
صنعت مذيل بقع و اعطي نتيجة طيبة و لكن قوامه خفيف جدا فكيف اثقل قوامة دون التاثير على جودته
و شكرا مرة اخري


----------



## mohammadelrayees (11 أغسطس 2010)

*لا داعي لتثقيل القوام ابدا طلما المنتج فعال وليست كل المركبات الكيميائية ثقيلة مثلا الديتول هل هو ثقيل 
وجميع مزيلات البقع تكون خفيفة بسبب وجود المذيبات مثل الايزو بروبانول والتي بدوها تقوم باءذابة البقع
*


----------



## المهندس محمدالعوضى (24 أغسطس 2010)

*المنصورة*

*انا عاوز اعرف اسم جديد لمنظف النجف من فضلكم وبديل للسلفونيك لانى هنزل منتج جديد السوق ومحتاج بعض الاراء
*


----------



## المهندس محمدالعوضى (24 أغسطس 2010)

المعروف ان العميل بيحتاج الصابون يكون ثقيل والرائحة جيدة


----------



## سامى جويدة (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخو الكرام موضوع جميل وشكرا على التعاون ان باصنع فى برميل 220 لتر باضع فيه 14ك سلفونك و2ك ديكسابونو100 ج تيلوز 1/2 ك صولو و2ك ملح طعام ومادة حافظه طبعا المعادل بصوده سايله والنتيجه جيده ان شاء الله ولو عندكم تركبات اخرا يتفضل علينا بها 00000000 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس محمدالعوضى (26 أغسطس 2010)

انا بعمل صابون فى برميل 200ك بحط 20 ك سلفونيك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (26 أغسطس 2010)

*بالنسبة للاخ اللي بيسال عن بديل السلفونيك هو حاليا لا يوج بديل فعال ولكن بالنسبة للصابون السائل في تركيبة انا جربتها بنستغني فيها عن السلفونيك كليا لكن مكلفة وهي بالنسبة لعمل برميل 120 كيلو
1- 14 كيلو تكسابون 
2- 6 كيلو كمبرلان (كي دي) kd
3- صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات 3.5 كيلو 
4- ملح لتغليظ القوام حسب الرغبة 750 جرام الى 1.5 كيلو
5- رائحة ولون 
6- مادة حافظة 
التركيبة دي طبعا جودتها عالية جدا لكن تكلفتها كبيرة تصل الى 2.25 جنية تكلفة الكيلو
انا ذكرتها للناس اللي ممكن تبيع بسعر اعلى وجودة ممتازة
الطريقة 
يعبا البرميل 3/4 ماء ثم يضاف الصوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات ويقلب جيدا
يخلط التكسابون مع الكمبرلان جيدا ثم يضاف الى البرميل ويقلب جيدا ويترك ساعات حتى ينحل
تقريبا 9 ساعات
يضاف بعدها الملح لتغليظ القوام (اللزوجة) حسب ما تريد
ثم يضاف اللون و الرائحة والمادة الحافظة
اواكد الجودة عالية جدا 
وممكن نعمل 5 كيلو كتجربة قبل عمل الكمية دي وبالنسبة لمتطلبات ال 5 كيلو هي 
575 جرام تكسابون
250 جرام كي دي
150 صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات
10 جرام رائحة ولون كما تريد
ونكمل الخلطة بالماء الى 5 كيلو
*


----------



## mohammadelrayees (27 أغسطس 2010)

ملاحظة بعد تشطيب المنتج يجب قياس ال ph لان الكمبرلان قلوي ويتم ظبطة بالسيتريك اسيد اللامائي
ولن تحتاج سوى قليلا جدا


----------



## المهندس محمدالعوضى (27 أغسطس 2010)

على فكرة التركيبة الى الاخ محمد الريس تركيبة خلاف ان هى مكلفة بالنسبة لعبوة 4 لتر اذن الكرتونة تتكلف 36 جنية تتباع بكام اذا كانت فيبا بتبع الكرتونة45 جنيةثم المكونات كتير وغير متوفرة وعلشان اشترى منها كمية غالية جدا


----------



## المهندس محمدالعوضى (27 أغسطس 2010)

على فكرة دى اوفر من الى انا بعملها
بس بتبيع بكام الكيلو


----------



## mohammadelrayees (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم دي جودة اعلى بكتيير من الفيبا والمكونات موجودة في شارع الجيش وانا حسبتلك سعر التكلفة تقريبا 2.25 جنية ولك حرية البيع


----------



## المهندس محمدالعوضى (27 أغسطس 2010)

التركيبة كويسة انا جربتها 
ولكن التركيبة دى لبرميل كام كيلو


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 أغسطس 2010)

التركيبة دي لبرميل 120 كيلو


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم /محمد

ماهى مادة النتروسول وكم سعر الكيلو منها ومن اين يمكن شراؤها


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ مالك النيتروسول مادة متخنة مثل التايلوز وسعرها 50 جنية للكيلو وممكن تزيد الى 60 ونسبتها للبرميل 175 جرام بتعطي جودة كويسة 
ولان النيتروسول تقريبا وجودة قليل نسبيا والاغلبية بيبع التايلوز على اساس انة نيتروسول والفرق بينهم ممكن تلاحظة في الرائحة
وكيلو النيتروسول بيكون اقل هشاشة من التيلوز
والمهم الاثنان واحد في عملهم لكن احترس من النيتروسول في عمل المنظف السائل كونة منشط لبكتريا التعفن اكثر من التايلوز فلا تنسى المادة الحافظة ونسبة اعلى تقريبا 300مللي فورماليين على البرميل


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 أغسطس 2010)

نسيت هيا موجدة في شارع الجيش وعند الزهور وعند الشركة الدولية في المنوفية وغيرة 
الكلام دا لو انت من مصر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (29 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hema_sh (30 أغسطس 2010)

كيفيه حساب نسبه السلفونيك بانانسبه للماء
يعني كل كيلو سلفونيك بيكون قدامه اد ايه ماء
وشكرا لييييييييييكو


----------



## mohammadelrayees (30 أغسطس 2010)

نسبة السلفونيك تقاس بالنسبة للحجم الكلي فمثلا يقال نسبة السلفونيك 10% اي كل 100 كيلو منظف سائل بها 10 كيلو سلفونيك وكذلك نسبة 8% اي كل 100 كيلو بها 8 كيلو سلفونيك وهكذا 
وبالنسبة لكم كيلو سلفونيك بيكون امامة ماء دي حاجة حسب ماتريد لكن ليها حد فمثلا الكيلو بيكون امامة من 7 الى 8 ولكن اذا وضعت امام الكيلو 6 او اقل او اكثر من 8 ستكون النتيجة غير مضبوطة الا بوجود المحسنات


----------



## atefg (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل
سؤال ارجوان يتسع صدركم له
قمت بعمل كلور الوان ولكن عند التعبئة تنتفخ الزجاجات ويبدأ السائل يتمدد كما لو كانت الزجاجة هاتنفجر ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mohammadelrayees (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*تركيب الكلور الالوان
لعمل 100 كيلو من المنتج
1- ماء اكسجين 8 كيلو
2- نونايل فينول ايثوكسيلات 8 اي np8 اسمة كدة 5 كيلو ودا غير السماسول اللي هوا np9 ولكن من نفس المجموعة 
3- سلفونيك اسيد 5 كيلو 
4- صودا للتعادل 
5- لون فسفور وهو متوفر في شارع الجيش وثمنة غالي ولكن نحن لانستخدم منة سوى القليل جدا جرامات تقريبا 10 جرام واذا كان اللون خفيف نزود اقل من 5 جرام والاكسجين لا يستطيع اختزالاللون هذا كونة سريع الانتشار
6- رائحة حسب ماتريد 
7- ماء 
الطريقة 
نجهز برميل سعة 100 لتر ونعبا نصفة ماء
نضع السلفونيك ونقلب جيدا حتى يذوب
نضع ال np8 ونقلب جيد ونقلب جيدا ونكمل جزء من الماء ونقلب
نبدا بوضع الصودا قليلا قليلا الى ان نصل لدرجة حموضة 6 درجات لون اصفر فاتح
نكمل البرميل الماء ثم نضع الاكسجين 
نقلب المزيج جيدا ونضع الرائحة واللون 
التكلفة لاتتعدا ال 150 او 160 جنية للبرميل وجودا عالية جدا 
ممكن نيضف للماء 1/4 كيلو اديتا قبل اضافة اي شيئ لازالة الاملاح ولايونات وهذا قبل البدا في التركيبة
*


----------



## atefg (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خير وجعلة في موازين حسناتك
لكن هل التعبئة في زجاجات فيها اي مشاكل مثل الانتفاخ ؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لايوجد اي مشاكل في التعبئة ابدا وبالنسبة للتركيبة التي استخدمتها انتانا لا اعلم ما هي وانشاء الله هذة التركيبة سليمة 100% واطمئن


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم محمد الريس جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وكل عام وانتم وجميع اخوانى بخير


----------



## atefg (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز محمد الريس
مهما حاولت ان اشكرك فلن افيك حقك ولكن جعله الله في موازين حسناتك يوم تزل الاقدام
وجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء وكل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح العمل


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقنا واياكم لما فية الخير والصلاح اللهم امين وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا


----------



## atefg (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس
برجاء التفضل بتركيبة لسائل غسيل الايدي والشاور علي ان تكون تركيبة غالية تنفع للفنادق الكبري والمطاعم ويبقي انت تفضلت بواسع كرمك
محبك في الله


----------



## ايهاب غازى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

للاخ الفاضل اللى سال عن تركيبة hand soap للايدى والشاور احنا بنعمل تركيبة فى المصنع عبارة عن :
تكسابون 12% 
كمبرلان kd 5%
ملح شامبو 0.8%
كحول ايزوبوبيلى 2%
جلسرين 1%
كلوروزيلينول 0.5%
لون مناسب + رائحة عطرية
ماء مقطر او مضاف عليه edta
طبعا ده صابون للايدى قاتل للبكتيريا 
وبالنسبة للشاور نفس التركيبة مع اضافة 
tegobetain 5%
ونتقل القوام باضافة المزيد من ملح الشامبو وشكرالكم جميعا


----------



## atefg (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/ ايهاب غازي
اولا جزاك الله خير وكل عام وانت بخير
رجاء لو تكرمت النسب المذكورة ممكن تقول كام كيلو للطن مثلا ولو في اسماء تجارية يبقي زدت في الفضل والتيسير
ومرة اخري جزاك المولي كل خير


----------



## mohammadelrayees (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ ايهاب وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتة 
واقدم لكم طريقة عمل الهاند سوب بجودة عالية 
المكونات المطلوبة لعمل 100 كيلو
1- 10كيلو تكسابون 
2- 4 كيلو بيتائين
3- 2 كيلو كمبرلان
4- 400 جرام مصدف 
5- 1.25 كيلو جلسرين
6- 100 جرام سيتريك اسيد لا مائي
7- 1.3 كيلو كلوريد صوديوم
8- 150 جرام فورماليين
9- 350 جرام رائحة 
10- 250 جرام ايتا 
11- 80 لتر ماء او لاكمال الخلطة الى 100 كيلو
الطريقة
تضاف كمية الماء في البرميل ثم نضيف عليها الاديتا ونقلب جيدا
نضع كمية التكسابون في البرميل وتترك فترة 8 ساعات حتى ينحل
بعد ان يتم حل التكسابون نضيف البيتائين ونقلب جيدا
نضيف بعدها الكمبرلان مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الذوبان والتجانس
نضيف السيتريك اسيد ونقلب جيدا وهذا لضبط البي اتش بحيث تكون 6.5 درجة
نضيف المصدف ونقلب جيدا
نضيف الجلسرين ونقلب جيدا ثم نضيف الرائحة حسب ماتريد
نضيف بعدها المادة الحافظة ونبدا برفع اللزوجة بالملح الى ان نصل للدرجة المرغوبة
ونهاية لكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام جميعا


----------



## atefg (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم/ محمد الريس والاخوة جميعا
كل عام وانتم بخير
وعيدكم مبارك ان شاء الله وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
لااستطيع ان افيك حقك الاشكرا ودعاء بظهر الغيب وعسي ربي ان يجعله من العلم الذي به ينتفع الخلائق
جعله الله في موازين حسناتك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ايهاب غازى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل محمد الريس*

شكرا اخى على مساهماتك القيمة وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوة الكرام بالمنتدى بخير
اخى الفاضل سؤالى فقط عن ماهو البتائين الذى ذكرته فى تركيبة الهاند سوب وشكرا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Coco Amidopropyl Betaine هو البيتائين واختصارة capb


----------



## ايمن شش (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mazen222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> *العضو رميدا طريقتك هذة كويسة بس لازم تستخدم فيها انتي بكتريا او مادة حافظة لان التايلوز او النيتروسول
> بينشط البكتريا المسببة للتعفن طبعا وخصوصا في الصيف ونسبة المادة الحافظة تقريبا 1/5في 100يعني البرميل بياخذ 250جرام تقريبا
> وممكن تقلل نسبة السلفونيك اكتر بس هنضر نعوضها بمنظف انيوني مثل التكسابون
> انا وصلت لطريقة ممكن تكون اعلى في التكلفة من طريقتك بس الجودة تمام وهي
> ...



جميله اوى الفكره دى بس انا عندى تعليق بسيط على كلامك 
حضرتك هنا عايز تنقص حمض السلفونيك علشان هو بيغلى وصل لحد (10 جنيه)طب فين البديل الارخص واللى هيوفر معايا اقتصاديا
انا اللى فهمته من كلامك ان البديل هو التكسابون 
بس متهيئلى ان التكسابون اغلى كمان من حمض السلفونيك (11 جنيه)
طيب التوفير فين بقى
ياريت توضحلى النقطه دى ممكن اكون انا مافهمتاش كويس


----------



## atefg (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ محمد الريس
بالنسبة لموضوع تخفيف كمية السلفونيك لتصنيع الصابون السائل ممكن اعرف لو تكرمت الكمية بالنسبة للطن وبالنسبة للنترسول هل الاذابه في الماء مباشرة بدون تعادل والا الاذابه مع الصودا في الاول
اعتقد ان الموضوع جدير بالاهتمام فعلا والله تعلي يجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
معذرة للجميع عن انقطاعي فترة عنالمنتدى بسبب بعض المشاغل
واليوم نتابع تركيبة المنظف السائل باقل تكلفة ممكنة وعن تجربة شخصية وجودة مقبولة وتمكنكم من بيع المنتج بسعر 
جنية للكيلو وتكلفتة 0.70 قرش او اقل حسب شرائك للخام 
المكونات المطلوبة لعمل برميل سعة 125 كيلو (ملاحظة البرميل ال 120 بينتج عند تكلمة للاخر اكثر من 125 كيلو)
1- 8 كيلو سلفونيك اسيد
2- 350 جرام هيدروكسي إيثيل سليلوز وهو النيتروسول واختصار اسمة هيك hec
3- صودا للتعادل ويجب حساب نسبة الصودا بالظبط حسب ما ياتي
4- 150 جرام فورماليين 
5- لون ورائحة حسب ما تحب ونسبة الرائحة 200 جرام بالاكثر لان السلفونيك قليل فال 200 جم ستكون فعالة
6- كلوريد صوديوم للتغليظ حسب الاحتياج
الطريقة 

اولا يجب حساب كمية الصودا اللازمة للتعادل بالتمام بالطريقة التالية 
يوزن 1/2 كيلو سلفونيك ويذاب في 3 لتر ماء
اذا كنا شغاليين بالصودا القشور يتم اذابة 125 جرام في 250 جرام ماء ويترك ليبرد
نضع 70 جرام مع التقليب الجيد ونقيس التعادل ونبدا بوضع الصودا رويدا رويدا الى ان نصل لنقطة التعادل 
طبعا بتتم العملية بالميزان الحساس يعني السلفونيك المذاب بالماء بيكون على الميزان و يتمتصفير الميزان 
ونبد الوزن من بعد اضافة الصودا 
ولو احنا شغاليين بالصودا السائلة نبدا باضافة 150 جرام مرة واحدة والباقي على المراحل حتى يتم التعادل
بعد معرفة النص كيلو بياخد كام جرام صودا يمكننا معرفة ال 8 كيلو كم كيلو صودا تلزمهم للتعادل
التحضيير
يذاب السلفونيك في 50 لتر ماء تقريبا ويقلب جيد حتى تمام الذوبان 
في برميل اخر نضع 40 لتر ماء ثم نضيف النيتروسول ويقلب جيدا حتى الذوبان ثم ناتي بكمية الصودا اللازمة للتعادل 
ونضعها على الما المذاب فية النيتروسول ونقلب جيدا ونترك المزيجان فترة زمنية لا تقل عن ساعة 
بعدها نضع السلفونيك على مزيج الصودا مع التقليب الجيد 
ويقلب المزيج ببطئ حتى لاتكثر الرغوة 
تضاف المادة الحافظة والعطر واللون ويكمل البرميل بالماء 
يضاف الملح لزيادة اللزوجة حسب ماتريد 
والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## محمد عبد الوهاب 2 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## موسى عوض (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الى الامام


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## abdou1122 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكورين على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## atefg (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يااخوة اجابة علي السؤال
احنا بنجيب الكلور (الهايبو ) تركيز 12.5 % ولكن بعض الناس بيجيبوا نفس التركيز لكن شفت انهم بيعالجوه بطريقة بحيث انه بيكون حامي واشد من تركيز الشركة هل في حد عنده فكرة عن كيفية زيادة التركيز فما هي الاضاقات


----------



## ابو هوبه (3 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 يونيو 2011)

atefg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن يااخوة اجابة علي السؤال
> احنا بنجيب الكلور (الهايبو ) تركيز 12.5 % ولكن بعض الناس بيجيبوا نفس التركيز لكن شفت انهم بيعالجوه بطريقة بحيث انه بيكون حامي واشد من تركيز الشركة هل في حد عنده فكرة عن كيفية زيادة التركيز فما هي الاضاقات


 مشاركة لزميل بخصوص طلبك 000
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صناعه الكلور المنزلى سهله جدا 
نخفف لتر الكلور المركز بخمسه لتر ماء
ونضع عليه من 50 الى 80 جم صودا كاويه

الطريقه
1- نضع كميه الصودا على كميه الماء و نقلب جيدا مع المحافظه على اليدين و البعد عن البخار المتصاعد من المحلول

2- نتركه يبرد لمده من 1.5 حتى 2 ساعه
3- نضع الكلور المركز على الصودا و نقلب 
4- ممكن اضافه لون اصفر 


ملاحظه تغطيه الكلور الناتج لعدم تبخر الكلور*
​


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

نظراً لضيق الوقت يمكنكم التواصل معنا عبر [email protected] و من خلال الميل نرسل لكم التركيبات فى صورة pdf و نساعدكم فى حل أى مشكلة بفضل الله


----------



## عادل الصياد (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة وربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

عافاكم الله
ومشكورين عالتفاعل الي بصير وخاصة بالمنظفات واتمنى في كافة المواضيع


----------



## احمدميدو21 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك وتلاقي بديل بس انا في المجال ده من زمان ومفيش بديل


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة مشكور اخي الفاضل علي الافادة


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
اتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح علطول انشاء الله


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك علي الافادة
ممكن طركيبة لازالة الدهون من البوتجاز وشفاط المطبخ
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## TSAID666 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا محترم


----------



## atefg (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاخ الفاضل/كريم الخلق يوسف الغريب
جزاك الله كل خير
وتقبل الله منك هذا العلم النافع
نفع الله بك والله لقد ذكرتني بحديث النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم
لما سئل عن احب الاعمال الي الله قال صلي الله عليه وسلم احب الاعمال الي الله سرور تدخله علي مسلم 
جعلك الله من المقبولين
*


----------



## atefg (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل
توضيح كيفية خلط معطر الغرف ومعطر المفروشات الذي يباع بالاسواق الشعبية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لعمل معطر للهواء والفروشات ولارضيات 
خلطة لعمل 10 كيلو
1- كيلو ايثانول تركيز 90 % وهو الان متوفر في الاسواق وسعرة مناسب تقريبا 15 جنية للكيلو
2- 600 جرام عطر من اي ماركة او اي نوع ممكن فريدال وممكن اوشن بريفيوم رائحة مائية
3- 250 جرام جلسرين طبي
4- 50 جرام انتي فوم 
5- 8 كيلو ماء
الطريقة
تحل الرائحة في الكحول ثم نضيف الجلسرين ويقلب جيد ثم الماء ويقلب جيدا وبعدها الانتي فوم ويقلب المزيج جيدا 
ويوضع في اناء محكم الغطاء ولا يفتح لمدة 3 ايام بعدها يكون جاهز للاستخدام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> لعمل معطر للهواء والفروشات ولارضيات
> خلطة لعمل 10 كيلو
> 1- كيلو ايثانول تركيز 90 % وهو الان متوفر في الاسواق وسعرة مناسب تقريبا 15 جنية للكيلو
> 2- 600 جرام عطر من اي ماركة او اي نوع ممكن فريدال وممكن اوشن بريفيوم رائحة مائية
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا عن نقسي معاك أنا قعلا مألل السلقونيك بحط قي البرميل 6 كيلو و بحط من 3 الى 4 كيلو تكسابون


----------



## atefg (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخ الفاضل/ محمد الريس
جزاك الله خير علي الاجابة وحسن الاهتمام
واود ان اسأل حضرتك بالنسبة للروائح الزيتية كيفية اذابتها في الماء وماهي المواد المستخدمة
في عملها وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mohammadelrayees (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يتم اذابة العطور الزيتية في الماء بواسطة التكسابون وتكون نسبة بداية من 2% وتصل الى 5% وذلك حسب نوعية الزيت المذاب


----------



## shadoo005 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من كل الاعضاء المحترمين امدادي بعنواين او تليفونات شركات لبيع السلفونيك
خامه وسعر جيد


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تمورة (9 أغسطس 2012)

اوعدك انى هشتغل معاك


----------



## flaybird10 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكركم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## HAZEMIA (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بدأت بمشيئة الله في تجربة بعض التركيبات التي حصلت عليها من هذا المنتدى الجميل وارجو من الله ان يفتح به باب رزق لي ولأسرتي لكني اجد بعض العراقيل حيث اني لم اجد صودا كاوية سائلة وجدتها قشور فقط والتركيبة التي اريد الاعتماد عليها فيها صودا سائلة فلا اعرف كيف احول نسبة الصودا القشور الى سائلة
ثانيا لم اجد اوراق ph فسعر العلبة غالي جدا وغير متوفر ايضا فهل من طريقة لمعرفة المعادلة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان*


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عبدو الشامي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم هل تقصد بلصابون السائل سائل للجلي اذا كان ممكن اضافه املجينn90 بنسبه من1-3٪يمكن ان يقلل من5-7٪من السلفون او الزفته كما يمكن اضافه كحول ايزو بروبيلي من1-2٪يمكن ان يساعد على ازاله الدهون القاسيه طبعا مع اضافه التكسابون مع البيتائين لانه مثل البهار في الطبخ . 
هنا من المعلوم ان لكل ماده مضافه نسبه تتناسب مع مقدار الرغوه و حجمها ومقدار نسبه الاوساخ او الشحوم المراد التخلص منها انتم في مصر اساتذه في ذلك .
ارجو من المهتمين في ذلك ادلاء دلوهم اعتقد انه سيسهل الفهم لانه يوجد دول تمنع استخدام الزفته نهائيا ولكم التوفيق .


----------



## mohammadelrayees (5 أكتوبر 2012)

قانون تخفيف الصودا او اي تركيز هو
التركيز الاساسي على التركيز المطلوب الحصول علية مضروب في الكمية المراد تحويل تركيزها ناقص الكمية المراد تحويل تركيزها تساوي كمية المذيب المطلوبة للتخفيف
وبذلك اذا اردنا تخفيف 500 جرام صودا قشور تركيز 98 % الى صودا تركيز 45 % سائلة طبعا نقول
98 على 45 ضرب 500 ناقص 500 تساوي 588,89 جرام من الماء تقريبا 
وكذلك في اي تركيز


----------



## HAZEMIA (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي mohammadelrayees وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## abdo_20_9 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
​اولا : اود ان اشكر كل القائمين علي المنتدي لما يقدموة من خير وفير للاعضاء بشكل غير مسبوق 
واشكر بالاخص المهندسين الكرام الذين نتعلم منهم لوجة الله ولا يبخلوا علينا بمعلومة :56:

ثانيا : كان لي سؤال حول اماكن توافر المواد الخام الكيماوية بالاسكندرية والبحيرة :81:
ومن الافضل لو كانت تتوافر فى كفر الدوار (تبقا عملت معاية الصح) :67:
لاني ان شاء الله بصدد ان شاء مشروع صغير للمنظفات باذن الله :32:ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## مروان السيد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا اخي محمد انت وفرت 9 كيلو سلفونيك وضعت مكانهم 5 كيلو تكسابون نفس التكلفه تقريبا بالرغم من عدم خبرتي ولكن ارجو سماع ردك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الفترة الزمنية التي تحدثت فيها عن توفير 9 كجم سلفونيك ب 5 تكسابون كان كيلو التكسابون بي 9 جنية والسلفونيك بي اكثر من 8 بقليل ويعد هذا توفير في ذاك الزمن


----------



## مازن81 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء استاذنا محمد الريس على عطائك وكرمك علينا بعلمك


----------



## مازن81 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اساذ محمد
لي سؤال ربما يبدو غريب وهو ناتج عندم علمي بالكيمياء دراستا
في تراكيب مواد التنظيف التي ذكرتها حضرتك وغيرك من اساتذتنا الكرام في المنتدى تضعونا لنا التركيبة وتشرحونا لنا كيفية صناعتها بالترتيب
سؤالي هو اذا لم يلتزم الشخص بالترتيب بالخلط فقدم مادة على مادة 
هل ينتج من ذلك كوارث تضيع مجهوده هبائا واذا كان ذلك فهل يوجد قانون او معلومة يجب الشخص ان يلتزم بها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atef7000 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الأخ الكريم مازن الترتيب فى صنع أى تركيبة مسألة فى غاية الأهمية لأن ذلك يعتمد على خصائص كل مادة فهناك مادة تذوب فى الوسط الحمضى فقط وأخرى فى الوسط القاعدى أو الوسط المتعادل وأيضا الترتيب مهم لأن عدم الترتيب ممكن أن يعطى مركبات ناتجة غير اللى احنا عايزينها خالص فكده نروح فى سكه تانية ومنعرفش نرجع للوضع الأصلى


----------



## مازن81 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء اخي عاطف على ردك البسيط المقنع
واذا كان سؤالي يستحق الاسترسال في الشرح اكثر من ذلك اتمنى من الاعضاء التفاعل معه


----------



## ميس رانيا (2 مايو 2015)

هل للتكسابون أضرار صحية؟


----------



## سيار (8 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع جميل وفيه فائده للجميع ولكن سؤال بسيط لو تم ايقاف انتاج حمض السلفونيك والتكسابون يعني لم يعد متوفر في السوق هل يتوقف انتاج المنظفات

والصابون والشامبو وكل شيئ متعلق فيهما هل يتوقف كل ذلك .

بعتقد لا والسبب هنالك مواد بديلة تستخدم بدل حمض السلفونيك والتكسابون وبنفس الجوده لاني مافي شيء منزل ولا يمكن تغييره الله يعطيكم العافيه على 

على هالمعلومات المفيده 

والله الموفق


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يونيو 2015)

وعليكم السلام

العوده الى الطبيعه - مدرسه موجوده ولها روادها ومؤيديها وهم كثر - وانا منهم - وهناك العديد من التركيبات - سواء تجميل او منظفات او منتجات غذائيه مكتوبه - فى صفحة ....  بين اهتمامات القراء ..... والتركيبات الحديثه ..... تتناول هذا الموضوع
اما تحت عنوان - العوده الى الطبيعه - او وصفات جدتى - او المنتجات الخضراء .


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

